# How to cure Wild Hog for Bacon



## JohnHoward (Apr 2, 2016)

I originally posted this over in the Cooking section, but feel it belongs here more.

A while back I got a huge fat wild sow. She was just so fat, I decided to turn her into bacon. I videoed the whole process for those of you who might be interested in trying the same. I hope it is helpful.

Here is the link to the video.


----------



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

I know I am a little late to the party. That was a great video! Just wondering how long you smoked the meat? Ten days in the fridge, three days drying and how long smoking? Thanks for the instruction video!


----------



## JohnHoward (Apr 2, 2016)

nctoni said:


> I know I am a little late to the party. That was a great video! Just wondering how long you smoked the meat? Ten days in the fridge, three days drying and how long smoking? Thanks for the instruction video!


Your welcome. The times are not really something that are very precise. It is more of a look and feel thing. You leave it in the fridge until it firms up, but leaving it longer does not hurt. I could have pulled mine out at seven days, but I did not have the time on day seven. I was also sick and lost my voice as you could tell in the video when I did get it out of the fridge, I could barely talk. Drying times are the same. You dry it until it kind of develops a thin membrane on it. Depending on humidity levels, that could be two to four days. As far as smoking goes, that is up to taste. For me personally, you just can't get enough smoke on it, so I leave it for about 6 hours. If you only want a light smoky flavor, you could do an hour or two. Hope this helps.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Did you freeze the meat for 20 days prior to this process? I know that is the only way to kill the parasitic worms that often breed in pigs/hogs.


----------



## C5 Alabama (Feb 2, 2018)

Great video 
Definitely going to try this
Thanks for sharing


----------

